# Second Choppa - additional +1S on the charge?



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

The Army book says you get +1S on the charge armed with a choppa. Does that become +2 when armed with 2? and does that count as 2 Hand Weapons ie. 2A?

If so, I'm starting an OnG army!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

reubiedoo said:


> The Army book says you get +1S on the charge armed with a choppa. Does that become +2 when armed with 2? and does that count as 2 Hand Weapons ie. 2A?
> 
> If so, I'm starting an OnG army!


No sorry, you only get +1 strength, even if you're holding two of them. The extra choppa just counts as an Additional Hand Weapon, so it gives you an extra attack, as per the P56 of the BRB.

OnG are still pretty fun though, but you might find it hard to win a lot with them, they can be a bit random  That said, they are rumoured to get one of the first books out when the new edition rolls around in the next year or so....


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Cheers fella. Thought that would be the case.


----------



## octopec (Dec 8, 2009)

I am SO starting an OnG army too, they're the awesomest for sure!


----------

